# cycling



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

yet again due to nursey's shifts could only get fri/sat away this w/end went for our failsafe the peak's and the cycling trails, got in at the waterloo at biggin thought a nice 7 1/2 ml ride to tissington and 7 1/2 back on the trail would be just fine.
most of this section heading towards ashbourne is downhill as its only a steam railway track a gentle 1 in 12 max apparently so a pleasant hour's cruising got us there nicely, the wife got a bit carried away and said it's only 3 1/2 miles more to ashbourne too early to go back yet , i tried "its all downhill that will be 11 mls uphill on the way back" i was outvoted by the female factor and we pedalled off ,
it's a few years since we did this section so the 350 yard tunnel with the sound effects were good and they put you right into ashbourne a definite improvement , after a couple of hour's shopping and a cuppa we started back, the first section was the steepest that took all the spare energy and the last seven miles just got slower with longer and more frequent break's , when it came on to rain heavily for the last mile it took forever, i think the 1/12 journey down took 3 1/2 return.
couldn't muster the energy to b b q so all the health benefit's of the ride were cancelled out with 4 pint's of excellent black sheep ale and a concoction called hotpot , the pub's version is sausage black pudding bacon and oatcakes in a peppercorn sauce over mashed potatoe's never heard of this version before but absolutely delish.
morale is don't do a 22 ml bike ride if your only up to a 15 ml one unless your brave enough to go back home on your own nahh didn't think so


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

we did that trail a few years ago, but the opposite way round, remeber having a couple of pints at lunchtime at a pub right on the trail. it is a great cycle trail, i think there was a preserved signal box along there somewhere.
i think it is great how a lot of old railway lines have been converted to trails but can't help thinking some of them could probably help with some of the coutry's transport problems!


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

*Cycling*

Rather than start a new thread, I thought I would use this one. I am about to buy a bike for commuting to work and general exercise. I am looking at a hybrid in Halfords, Carerra Subway 21 speed. Does anyone know what this bike would be like or can you recommend a better bike. I am overweight and not training for the Olympics or anything like that. Max budget would be £650.

Irishhomer :wave: for Mavis and all on mHF who are ill


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Rugbyken, 

should have got an electric one :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

IrishHomer

I think Halfords Carrera range are probably ok, depending upon the ability of whoever assembles them in the shop.

If you've got £650ish to spend, however, you'd be far better off going to a proper bike shop, where you would have a reasonable expectation that the bike had been properly put together and someone could take the time to make sure the bike fitted you properly and may even swap odd components for you.

All the big names do decent hybrids at around that price point.

Roger


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

what heigfht are you I have a brand new specialised allez elite for sale done 50 miles actually.

top spec bike £1000 worth, 550 will be buy it


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Cycling*



IrishHomer said:


> Rather than start a new thread, I thought I would use this one. I am about to buy a bike for commuting to work and general exercise. I am looking at a hybrid in Halfords, Carerra Subway 21 speed. Does anyone know what this bike would be like or can you recommend a better bike. I am overweight and not training for the Olympics or anything like that. Max budget would be £650.
> 
> Irishhomer :wave: for Mavis and all on mHF who are ill


I am a keen cyclist and own various bikes.......I would not buy a bike from Halfords..........I would see out a local good independant cycle shop
and look for your hybrid there.
If you read the cycle forums I think you will find this advice would we echoed .
For that money you should get a really good bike...and get it well prepared too. After 200 miles take it back and most good bike shops will check it over and tighten things up.

You will soon lose weight and feel a lot fitter.......start slow and build up your distances.

all the best

barry


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

*Re: hi*



Sideways86 said:


> what heigfht are you I have a brand new specialised allez elite for sale done 50 miles actually.
> 
> top spec bike £1000 worth, 550 will be buy it


Cheers, sideways, but I have to buy it as part of the Cycle to work scheme through my employers.

Thanks everyone. I will search specialist bikeshops. IH :wave: for Mavis and all on MHF who are ill


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

When I was researching for a bike for my son thru bike to work scheme, the subway came out top in reccomendations. As it panned out my son ended up being posted out to Colombia so bike thing postponed for now so can't personally reccomend it.
Halfords can and do provide excellent value bikes, as has been said, quality of building/backj up can be a bit hit and miss. I would also say get a good local bike shop to at least give it the once over after collecting it. 
With it being through bike to work scheme I reckon you're on a winner either way


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Wonder if that was you sitting on the bridge while the motocross was on?
We got the bus 
Missed out on the great meal, but we( saga lasses on tour) did getto see a caravan fire though scary  

We were at Rivendale


sue


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Cycling*

[/quote]I am a keen cyclist and own various bikes.......I would not buy a bike from Halfords..........I would see out a local good independant cycle shop
and look for your hybrid there.
[/quote]

Took your advice and shopped local. Have ordered a Trek hybrid and should have it in two weeks.

Thanks All for advice, Irishhomer :wave: for Mavis and all on MHF who are ill


----------

